# Butter Knife Syndrome



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

What...... only thing I see wrong is that someone took the meter out...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Better idea lets figure out what isn't a violation, that list will be way, way shorter. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

For the life of me, I can't see any butter knife.

You want me to Photoshop one in?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The butter knife is between the upper and lower jaws.

However, I can't see any issue in those pictures.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HackWork said:


> The butter knife is between the upper and lower jaws.
> 
> However, I can't see any issue in those pictures.




 
I totally missed that in the pics.....


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

HOW DID YOU GUYS FIND MY HOUSE?????:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I totally missed that in the pics.....


Wow your slow. :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Wow your slow. :laughing:


You're, damn it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You're, damn it.


My name was changed to damn it? You guys really got to tell me these things.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> My name was changed to damn it? You guys really got to tell me these things.:laughing:



No, Damn It is the Ship's Surgeon on Star Trek. :laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Wow your slow. :laughing:


He wasn't alone:no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, Damn It is the Ship's Surgeon on Star Trek. :laughing:


_"He's dead Jim" :laughing:_



76nemo said:


> He wasn't alone:no:


Geeky single losers are assumed to be slow. :laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> My name was changed to damn it? You guys really got to tell me these things.:laughing:


 
No, now it's Jeezus Crighst Bill:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwYVqMj5i6k&feature=related


Watch THAT classic if you want a good chuckle:laughing:



Turn your speakers down if ya' don't want little ones to hear.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> No, now it's Jeezus Crighst Bill


I don't want to be named Bill. I never inhaled and that chick, totally not my type. 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I don't want to be named Bill. I never inhaled and that chick, totally not my type.
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


 

Ohhhh, so you just used your cigar holder to probe those orifices?????:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Ohhhh, so you just used your cigar holder to probe those orifices?????:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool! A butter knife would provide a much better connection than the madison straps that I use now, being a little thicker and all! Thanks for the tip!:thumbup:


----------



## g_core18 (May 2, 2009)

Geez, there's actually a butter knife. I wonder what the thought process behind that was...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

g_core18 said:


> Geez, there's actually a butter knife. I wonder what the thought process behind that was...


Free electricity I would think. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I used to use Madison straps to jump out the meter.. easy to fold and better to save the silverware for dinner..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I used to use Madison straps to jump out the meter.. easy to fold and better to save the silverware for dinner..


Ya know if you take a couple of knives and wrap the handles in tape you would have a nice set of jumpers complete with DIY insulated handles. 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Ya know if you take a couple of knives and wrap the handles in tape you would have a nice set of jumpers complete with DIY insulated handles.
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


That is much better than a panhead screw into the line side with a #10 complete with crimped on eye..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> That is much better than a panhead screw into the line side with a #10 complete with crimped on eye..


Hey how did you see inside my meter box? And it was a self tapping hex head BTW... 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## stackappartment (Apr 4, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Ya know if you take a couple of knives and wrap the handles in tape you would have a nice set of jumpers complete with DIY insulated handles.
> 
> :laughing::laughing:



I got a nice set of poco insulated jumpers out of a old day/night meter:whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> That is much better than a panhead screw into the line side with a #10 complete with crimped on eye..


Do you have that picture?

In the picture I am thinking of the wire is just wrapped around the screw, no crimped on Stakon.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

stackappartment said:


> I got a nice set of poco insulated jumpers out of a old day/night meter:whistling2:


Yeah, but when your done with yours can you use them to spread butter with? 


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

are the breakers a violation?


----------



## superdeez (Sep 13, 2010)

Would jumper cables be a violation? I mean since they're phased out and all?:jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Did anyone look close at the top right of the meter socket? It looks like someone tried to do some live work and took out a chunk in the process. 

Hacks :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

What a hack! Those are only 60A butter knives.


Is that what they mean by a knife switch?:jester:


----------



## raldous (Aug 6, 2009)

The knife on the right is in backwards, someone might get a cut.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

anyone notice the appliance cord on 2 of the breakers???...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

raldous said:


> The knife on the right is in backwards, someone might get a cut.


Oh no, quick call OSHA. :laughing:


----------

